# Outcast panther



## EatFish4Life (Feb 8, 2020)

Fire2fly said:


> Have a outcast panther kick boat, with oars gear deck stripping skirt rod holders etc everything a fly fisherman or regular fisherman would need for lakes and semi calm streams.
> View attachment 71544
> 
> email detailsEric


How much $$$ and where are you located?


----------



## Fire2fly (Nov 29, 2021)

EatFish4Life said:


> How much $$$ and where are you located?


First I live in parachute colorado but can meet someone for the right price and I am asking $850


----------



## Fire2fly (Nov 29, 2021)

Fire2fly said:


> First I live in parachute colorado but can meet someone for the right price and I am asking $850





Fire2fly said:


> Have a outcast panther kick boat, with oars gear deck stripping skirt rod holders etc everything a fly fisherman or regular fisherman would need for lakes and semi calm streams.
> View attachment 71544
> 
> email detailsEric


sold


----------

